# [FiiO] E02i 'Rocky' Review



## bowei006

*FiiO E02i Rocky Smartphone Headphone Amplifier*
  
  

  
 More pics in Spoiler box!:
  


Spoiler: Full%20picture%20album%3A



FiiO Eo2i


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​  


 Imgur album link:
http://imgur.com/a/UfdG9#16
  
 READ THE REVIEW HERE:
 http://www.pandatechreview.com/fiio-e02i-rocky-review/
  
*Introduction:*
 FiiO has just unveiled a new headphone amplifier codenamed Rocky. It is a update to the aging E1 and E3 designs. It features a small size but packed with features. It has a built in headphone amplifier, "High SNR" Microphone, bass boost, bypass option, 10 hour battery, inline control compatible with iPhone, metal shielding to better "shield the disturbance"(EMI presumably), and "excellent circuit design".
  

  
*Build Quality:*
 As expected of FiiO's new builds, it is very well made. IT is more or less aluminum on the outside bar the cable, and the top and bottom hard plastic black pieces. There is little play on any of the metal sub units and everything is very nice. The cable itself and the 3.5mm jack is no exception. The metal and plastic used on the jack is also of high quality. No wiggle and feels excellent. Talking about the build itself, I would have preferred FiiOs new black styles used in the E10 and E17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 For photo's on the build, go to the picture section above.
  

  
*Cable:*
 The cable itself is nice. No problems really. The base connector to the E02i does not feel like it can easily pull out or move. Although sadly the cable itself is prone to twisting into weird loop positions and also when using with PMP, after turning the PMP a few times, the cable will get weird turn rolls. I fear this in the long run will put turning pressure on the base. Only time will tell. Lastly, I wish FiiO put their logo on the metal part of the jack connector. I am talking about like the RC UE1. Be it horizontally or vertically across. That would have looked very nice.

  
*Usability**:*
 Well so how does it feel on a day to day basis. I used the E02i pretty exclusively these past few days putting it through conditions of using it with headphones while doing chores, watching kids(how easy it is to pause and do other sutff), and also when running and various other activities. The E02i itself has a nice body but there are some issues. First of all, like I said earlier, cable twisting and looping that puts and turns the E02i into weird positions as the cable is putting a clockwise is counterclockwise "spin" on the device or if the cable rolls up. The rolling up is probably due to it being rolled up for the package and may go away but the twisting doesn't. This makes it quite annoying and bothersome sometimes as you have to go and fix the whole device setup. Which brings me to my next point. There are too many wires. The E02i comes with two clips but that doesn't help much and is actually a nuisance. The clips were weirdly chosen in my opinion. They are dual side open or whatever they are officially called. There is one that has both sides open Think of the Channel brand logo. Why is this not good? Because then when you pull your headphones off, the clips that are meant to be with the E02i will sometimes stay with the headphone wire and not the E02is. What FiiO should have used is both clips that is closed at one end and open on the other. So think of the Channel logo again and make one side fully closed. The closed side will of course be the E02i wire side. This guarantees that it can slide but will also stay on the E02i without falling off or having the user to worry about it. Currently only the top one(nearest to E02i unit) has a single closed while the bottom isn't. Continuing about the wires. There will be a mess of wires with the E02i. From your headphone wire, comming back up and into the E02i which is probably clipped to your shirt, with the E02i wire running back into your pants. 
  

  
 And keep in mind that I am already using a portable headset with one of the cleanest and just right length of cables I have. It doesn't look good to have it clipped and not having it clipped defeats most of its purpose being a microphone, and controller. So businessmen using this. Clip it, inside your suit. Next would be the plug in and out pops. There is a warning about not having headphones plugged in while the E02i is on or something like that but sadly it is something that isn't always possible. With the E02i on and headphones plugged in, plugging the E02i into a device will sometimes if not generate a pop, plugging it out will get you crackles. Circuit design I am guessing. Not very favorable but I can live with it. The E02i itself as it matches with devices volume controls is not recommended for sensitive IEM's so it isn't too big a problem, although those with more sensitive devices beware.
  
 I would also recommend that FiiO make the clip stronger. It is decently strong but when clipping to a polo shirt or other areas, it does feel very slippy with the metal not even clipping so maybe a slightly stronger spring next time. 
  
 Lastly would be the volume control. IT is a bit unfavorable but also understood. Generally when you press and hold the down or up button on your iPhone or iPod, the volume will go up 1 step, pause for a fraction of a second and if it detects that you are still holding it, raise or lower the volume in quick steps. The E02i does not do this. Each press equals one raise. This is quite annoying but also understood why which I will get to later. Most will be used to the regular phenomenom I mentioned above so it will be quite weird.  I don't know if this would even fit but the cable itself is also a thing to think about. Frankly it is hard to even argue for a shorter or longer cable as each person and clip location is different. This isn't a critique as much as a product specific inconvenience that is already standard. 
  
Update: The clip is a real problem for cloth fabrics that I use. It more or less is only held there from the top part of the clip and has been falling very easy with vigorous running or at the slightest touch that pulls outwards. This is not very good for running on most materials.
  
  
*Controls:*
 The controls of the E02i work very well and as stated. I am using this on my iPhone 4S. The volume control like I mentioned above was my only chagrin but that is also justifiable in that this is an amp. I found that when using the E02i, as it is an amp, it raises my portable headphones to dangerous volumes, which is one reason why I think FiiO may have not used the system Apple and many other companies use but it could be something else. I personally do not know to support asking for the hold and quick volume raise or not as some with easy drive headphones may get damage to their hearing if they hit it by accident too much.
  
 The center button controls are quite simple and easy to use and remember. Here they are:
  


Spoiler: Center%20button%20controls%3A



③Music control /answer call
- Press one time: play or pause
- *Slightly press it twice quickly and continuously: next song
- *Slightly press it three times quickly and continuously: previous song
- *Slightly and continuously press it twice, press longer time for the second time: Music forward
- *Slightly and continuously press it three times , press longer time for the third time: Music backward
**It would be valid when the interval of continuously and lightly pressing time is within 1S.
- Long press it until hearing notification tone : voice control function
- Under voice memos, slightly press one time : start recording, press one time again : stop recording
- Phone call: press one time is answering /hanging up the call
- Incoming call, slightly and continuously press it for 2 seconds means refusing to answer the call.


  
 They work well and are very responsive. Only slowdown in controls would be due to the phone itself generally if it is doing too many operations at once. The controls do not require power to be used in the sense that if the amp runs out of power, you can simply switch to OFF/Bypass position and controls and microphone will still work.
  
*Voice control:*
 Voice controls are good. It is impossible to do testing of iPhone mic with Siri and then EO2i as the results differ in such a real world environment of changing voices and pitches and what not. But in a quiet environment or even one with more noise, the E02i performs admirably. As seen in the microphone test video later on you will note some noise in the background but that does not interfer with day to day operations. However I am worried for real world loud environments. iPhone 4S and 4 uses dual microphones and a built in Audience chip with "state of the art" technology (that is more advanced in 4S than 4) to hear and decipher what it is you are saying. I believe the Audience chip used to decipher and quiet down environments and isolate words will be in use with a microphone as it is built into phone audio chips itself but I can not guarantee that. I remember that the chip uses data from the iPhones top microphone to isolate what is the voice and what not so it may not be using the iPhones technology. I have not used in loud environments and won't have a chance to so results may not be as good.
  
 Otherwise everything is fine. Queueing up Siri takes a long hold until the Siri notification noise pops up but as the E02i is using the iPhone's already built in software, it works seemlesly. While listening to music. The long press will phase the song out quieter and quiter until it stops(a fast process of 1 second) and Siri pops up. You then say your instructions and it goes away. Some people may be annoyed that every subsequent queueing up of Siri no matter what even if it is open takes a long press but for drivers in a car, this little thing is not bad and also doesn't mess up controls for playing the music or closing Siri. With Siri gone by pressing the center button once, your song restarts seemlessly again. Audiophile devices can now be nearly as convenient as consumer ones! Listen to music with your favorite headphones and enjoying it while still be able to queue up Siri and other controls!
  

*Microphone:*
 It boasts a high SNR but I still find more noise in it then with the iPhone's own two mics but that is too be expected as the iPhone uses dual microphone noise isolation technology with a "state of the art" Audience chip. But none the less, it works well. Calling other people have no problems. I and they sounded clear. They sounded even better as I could now use my headphones to hear them and just speak and have my favorite song come up after I am done! Of course I realize that voice over cellphone is very low quality but hearing it is just better I guess. More personal and using my audiophile portable headphones to boot! I was quite suprised and happy to be picking up calls, using Siri and then listening to my song. It is truly a new experience. I would want a more powerful amp and better one but that may just be stupid. I won't be using Q701's in the car or walking around the city and most portable headphones will get more than enough from the E02i.
  
 Also, note that plugging the E02i into most computers and into your iPhone will usually by default allow you to use the E02i's mic to record. The Microphone does not require power to be used in the sense that if the amp runs out of power, you can simply switch to OFF/Bypass position and controls and microphone will still work.
  

  
 *Videos:*
  
*UnBoxin Video*

  
*How to use:*

  
*Microphone test: (Audio you are hearing was recorded with Rocky)*

  
  
*Sound Quality:*
 My reference setup will be:
 ComputeràS/PDIFàAudio-gd NFB 12.1 Dual Wolfson WM8741 Fixed DAC outàCustom O2 with Burr Brown OPA2228.

  
 So how does it sound. Well the E02i is warm. Very warm. It is not as universal as many of FiiO’s other amps due to this but at a price point of $29 USD, most headphones used with it won’t really be picky in any case. The E02i is a warm and slightly muddy amp. IT does improve (more on what I mean by improve later)  on some things such as bass and has artificially sweeter sound but in the end still has trouble keeping up with other dedicated portable amps in the price bracket.  It’s soundstage is quite small even for a $30 amp when compared to others of the same bracket. Everything is very tight packed together with also less separation that you would expect. The saturation and bass impact of the E02i however sets it apart. For true audiophile’s.  This is a no no and is not generally wanted. But at the price bracket that the E02i targets, the E02i may be very much wanted for the effects it brings of warmness and bass impact.
 I didn’t really go into depth there as well in my opinion, unlike headphones, the regular sound quality section is just short and sweet, the comparison section however is where things really matter as come on. I can say warm and muddy for any amp up to $300 but compared to what is the main question.
 HOW THE AMP WORKS:
 The amp does not work like a traditional one where you first set your pmp's volume and use the E02i's volume controls to control the E02i's amp. The E02i piggybacks on the PMP or iPhone/iPod's own and when you press + on the E02i, the iPhone will raise by one step which is a nice innovative dual amping way to do such a thing. It is still dual amping as it is using a 3.5mm jack but the way it piggy backs onto the iPhones interface already is a nice new thing.
  
*E5 and E02i:*
 The E5 wins and undeniably beats the E02i in sound. The E02i suffers from lack of separation and or soundstage when compared against it’s many previous gen ago brother the E5. The E02i is just a very warm solid state amp in the sense that it just makes everything more saturated and vibrant but overly vibrant.  This does make it sound sweeter and more different to others but in terms of sound. The E02i however does have some of FiiO’s improvements, noticeably in the bass section. With both devices with bass boost OFF, the E02i delivers more punch and impact. However it does this with some not really punchy effects. Still better than the E5’s punch though. I won’t say which is better as some enjoy more punch at this price bracket even if it is muddy while others would rather not. The bass boost on with the E02i also delivers and amplifies the effects of the E02i even more. This means even more warm vibrancy and muddy bass punch compared to the E5 which handles it more sparingly. The bass boost on the E5 however in terms of technologically speaking isn’t as good as the E02i’s in my opinion. The E02i’s of course is more muddy in that it has car sub effects but at the price bracket, it significantly has more punch and just bass than the E5 could ever deliver.
  
*iPhone 4S headphone out and E02i:*
 The E02i wins here. But not in an overall kind of sense. Some audiophiles would rather use iPhone or their headphones out instead of using with E02i’s amp as it doesn’t over saturate the sonic objects of the range and is more “neutral”  in some senses. But even with that said, the highs, vocals, mids and lows just sonically in a step by step comparison generally have the E02i winning with more enjoyability and some improvements. Such as steadier high frequencies and a punchier low and more “lusciously” warm vocal. The soundstage on 4S direct out is larger by a tad bit. Initially it may seem like the E02i may have an advantage over soundstage but it only feels that way initially. The direct out on the 4S has more wiggle room and spreads. I will say that the warm added bass on the E02i lessens the appearance of soundstage. With all said, I personally prefer the warmer sound as opposed to the direct out’s and the added punch, although on the muddy side is welcome. The added sonic improvements in softening out some highs and warmer vocals are also a nice side to see.
  
*Sonic Conclusion:*
 The E02i is a good “unit” for $29 USD approx. It is not sonically as clear as the popular E5 of the same price bracket , nor is it superior in an audiophile sense. However it is superior in the things it does for the users. It adds more warmth to the music and more bass impact and overall. The added warmth for users at this price let it sound different than you would from iPhone or iPod direct out and the added bass impact and bass in itself is also welcome. I am making very generic statements on what I believe users at the price range of $29 USD find or will notice but my observations have generally shown me that they like added warmth as it shows difference and also the bass is what they also look for.
  
*Overal Conclusion:*
*While the E02i does suffer sonically when compared to it's cousin the E5, for the features it packs, it is a nice update to the FiiO line. It will dual amp and has a few nit picks here in there whilst using it but overal, it is a nice portable device to have with your smartphone. I do not know if it will work with other devices yet. Tell me in the comments on what ones you tried it with. But the controls work very well, it is a very intergrated product for use with a Smartphone and mainly an iPhone 4/4S to be exact doing operations smoothly and nicely. It has some nice bass boosting properties but the biggest point is just how it has a microphone for use in the car while using your favorite headphones as well. There are other things and annoyances and compatibility issues on using sensitive headphones, plugging in the E02i creating a pop(manual says to not have headphones plugged in, but hey, hard to follow) and also the tangly wires. This is not realy just even an amp anymore so I can't say to recommend it to an amp wanter. This is mainly a device for users that wants to be able to use their smartphones(or iPhones at the moment) for many of it's features and should be bought depending on if you want to use it for the voice control, amplification and all the other nice features that I have went through above.*
  
*If you are looking for this as just an amp than look elsewhere. For the price, it's amp is a 7/10. Very average, sonically disapointing at times but with a nice bass that can sometimes make up for it. However for it's combined function, it is a 9.5 if not a very good device. It is solidly built and it's functions work seemlessly with the iPhone and Siri. The in line controls, and Mic are done very nicely and the bypass switch that I initially thought was redundant makes a world of difference.*
  
*Critiques:* The first critique would be the clips clamp force and design, the clip could only be more "elongated" and not like the E5's square shape. This leads to weird clipping strength and ability to stay on the person. This changes depending on where you clip the device. The second would be why the second cable clip and slider didn't use the closed and open loop design as the first cable clip on the E02i, there is no point in my opinion. I don't know why but flipping the switch for on and off and bass boost, is a bit awkward sometimes, it isn't as quick as the E5's switch and depending on the angle you push it at, it may not move as you are pushing at it in the wrong angle and thus applying pressure to the wrong place. The Microphone is decent and good for close up vocals but it is not exactly high SNR as one would expect to use from a real microphone, it is quite good for personal talking but the dual way cancelling mic of your iPhone is better, but of course, you bought the E02i so you can have your phone in your pocket. Lastly would be the pops. It boasts excellent circuit design but yet it is still clouded over by the pops you get when unplugging or plugging in your headphones while the device is on. The volume of the pops vary from device but I have had some VERY loud and unpleasant pops from it. Putting a sticker warning of it is nice, but not productive. It means that the problem is known, but the problem is still there. I would hope an update comes out to fix this pop. Everything else are small issues but the pop needs to be fixed.
  
*Ratings:*
 Audio/sonic quality: 7/10
 Features:10/10
 Build:9/10
 Usability:8.5/10
 Value:9/10
  
 These scores are based on price. I do not recommend the E02i as a standalone amp, or as a standalone Mic or as a standalone song control unit as there are others. But together, they make a combo that someone that wants a unified device with their iPhone can't resist!
*Specs:*
 Output Power: >70mW @ 32 ohms;   18m@ 300 ohms
 Headphone impendence Range: 16 ohm~300 ohm
 Freq Responce:20 hz~20KHz
 Power supply: Li- ion rechargable
 Size: 23.33mm x 57.3mm x 15.3mm (including the clip)
 Length of the wire: 800mm (80cm)
 Weight: 27 g
  
*Information:*
 Official E02i User Manual for download here:
http://bit.ly/MzNBiW
  
 No access to a word processor? Click here:
 Pics will not show up and there are formatting errors.


Spoiler: Documents%3A



 
 [size=22pt]FiiO                         [/size]
[size=16pt]ROCKY[/size]​ [size=16pt]Multifunctional Headphone Amplifier[/size]​  for iPhone​                                                              Model No.: E02[size=12pt]i[/size]​ [size=16pt]User manual[/size]​  ​ *[size=14pt]Brief introduction[/size]*
 E02i is one kind of multifunctional portable headphone amplifier which is specially designed for products from APPLE Company.  Connecting with headphone output jack of iPhone can not only improve sound quality and but also realize all functions of original line-control headphone.
*[size=14pt]Specifications[/size]*
 ●Output power:                  ＞70mw(32Ω);＞18mw(300Ω)
 ●Headphone Impedance Range:   16Ω~300Ω
 ●Frequency Response：           20Hz~20KHz
 ●Power Supply:                    Internal rechargeable Li-ion battery
 ●size of mainframe:               23.3mmx57.3mmx15.3mm(including the clip)
 ●length of wire:                   800mm
 ●Weight:                         27g
  
*[size=14pt]Important notice[/size]*
 [size=11pt]★[/size]Do not repair, disassemble the device by yourself, and do not put it in the place with water[size=11pt].[/size]
 ★When you do not use this device for a long time, please charge it regularly to ensure the battery life.
 [size=11pt]★[/size]Please adjust a proper volume when enjoying music, to avoid damaging your hearing and audio stereo system, and please turn down the volume before plugging in the headphone, do not use headphone for a long time.
  
*[size=14pt]FAQS:[/size]*
 ●If E02i does not work, the battery might need to be recharged
 ●When without sound output, or the sound with noise, please check audio output device and the music, whether they are in good condition.
 ●It perhaps the connector of audio input and earphone out do not connect perfectly, please pull them out and then plug in again.
  
*[size=14pt]List of items in the package[/size]* [size=14pt](Please verify)[/size]
 E02i       1pc；   USB cable      1pc；    User manual        1pc
  
*[size=14pt]Operating instructions[/size]*
 ① *MIC*
 -  External MIC makes calling and record
 function possible
 ② *Volume“+”*
 -  Increase volume
 ③*Music control /answer call*
  - Press one time: play or pause
  - *Slightly press it twice quickly and continuously: next song
  - *Slightly press it three times quickly and continuously: previous song
  - *Slightly and continuously press it twice, press longer time for the second time: Music forward
  - *Slightly and continuously press it three times , press longer time for the third time: Music backward
  **It would be valid when the interval of continuously and lightly pressing time is within 1S.
  - Long press it until hearing notification tone : voice control function
  - Under voice memos, slightly press one time : start recording, press one time again : stop recording
 - Phone call: press one time is answering /hanging up the call
 - Incoming call, slightly and continuously press it for 2 seconds means refusing to answer the call.
 ④*State and indicator*
 - Charging state: red light is on (will be off after fully charged)
 - Working state: blue light is on
 - Charging while working: red and blue light are on at the same time
 ⑤*Volume“-”*
 -  decrease the volume
 ⑥*Built-in lithium battery*
 - Fully charged: needs about 90 minutes (via computer USB port)
 - Total runtime after full charge is estimated about 8 hours (under laboratory testing environment, for reference only).
 ⑦*Connection*
 [size=11pt]-[/size] [size=11pt]Support all line control function for[/size] [size=11pt]iPhone[/size] [size=11pt](3GS)/(4)/(4S)[/size]
                              
                                     headphone
                        
  
  
  
                                line card
                             
 ⑧ *3.5mm headphone jack*
 -   Connect headphone
 ●Headphone Impedance Range: 16Ω~300Ω
 ●Output power: ＞70mW(32Ω);   ＞18mW(300Ω)
  
       Please do not put on the headphone during connecting/pulling out E02i
  
  
*⑨**BASS switch*
  

   

    
   -            BYPASS is invalid when BASS BOOST is open  
  

   

    
  
   -            Turn off BASS BOOST
  
*⑩**MICRO USB connector*
 - Connect to PC/adapter to charge E02i
 [size=11pt]-[/size] Use the adaptor with voltage and current above 5V and 200mA
*(11) Metal clip*
  
*(12)Power/ BYPASS*
  

   

    
   -        Upward is Power on , headphone amplifier and line-control function can
  Be used at the same time
  

   

    
   -       Downward is Power off, pass-through mode ; BASS BOOST and headphone amplifier is invalid. When the battery runs out , we advise you to open BYPASS.
*(13)Two sliding line cards*
 - Prevent connecting line from twining so that connecting line looks more beautiful.
 - Be able to slid up and down which will easy to use for customers.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
*[size=14pt]Specially stated:[/size]*
 ★ FiiO has the final interpretation of these instructions. If any discrepancy is found between the instruction manual and the product, please refer to the actual product.
 ★FiiO reserves the right to amend the technical specifications without prior notice
 ★FiiO reserves the right to amend these instructions without prior notice.
 ★Manufacturer reserves the right to amend technical specifications without prior notice
  
*[size=14pt]Warranty provision:[/size]*
 1.     Amplifier: one year free maintenance.
 [size=12pt]2.   [/size] Accessories: No warranty.
 FiiO Warranty for reference only, please subject to the provisions of the local Sales Agents
  
*[size=14pt]Contact[/size]*
 FiiO Electronic Technology Ltd
 Address:   2/F, F Building, Hougang Industrial Zone, Shigang Village,
 Huangshi West Road, Baiyun District, Guangzhou, China. Postcode： 510430
 [size=11pt]http://[/size] [size=11pt]www.fiio.com.cn[/size]
 [size=11pt]facebook (http://www.facebook.com/fiiochina）[/size]
 [size=11pt]twitter ([/size][size=11pt]https://twitter.com/FiiO_official[/size][size=11pt]）[/size]
  
*If E02i is not working normally or any doubts,*
 Please login it( http://fiio.com.cn/support/FeekBack.aspx) and post for advisory or send email to[size=11pt]market@fiio.com.cn[/size] directly.


  
*Release Date:*
 The E02i is available for purchase right now.
  


Spoiler: Previous%20Updates%20and%20info



 
 There is no official date for retail release yet. The last known APPROX date was _August 20th*.*_
http://www.head-fi.org/t/613495/upcoming-fiio-e02i-rocky-and-e12/75#post_8562324
 Ususally release date doesn't mean the day it will be in stores. I do not know if FiiO takes release date to be the day their suppliers will first get it or when they allow it for release and sending to retailers.
  
 UPDATE:
 Represenative has told me it will be availble early next month. So *early Septemeber*.
  


  
*Pricing:*
 It will be dependent on retailer but price will be about $30 USD
*Battery:*
 Quoted battery life is 10 hours with a 90 minute USB computer charge.
 I got 6-7 hours of use at medium to high power(whatever that may mean to you) with a 50 minute charge using a USB to wall outlet adapter from Apple.
  
 Thanks to James and Sunny at FiiO for arranging this review sample!


----------



## Tilpo

Good review. Your writing is better than it was in your last review, it seems. Though it could still be a lot better, keep at it!

It was very informative at least. 


I do wonder: can it really only be used when clipped on your shirt? Or could it also be used in your pocket?
I guess it's not possible since the cable is really long, but I was wondering anyway.

Imo, the cable should be replaceable. 


Also, the build looks really plasticy from the pictures. Is it really that way when you have it in your hands?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Good review. Your writing is better than it was in your last review, it seems. Though it could still be a lot better, keep at it!
> It was very informative at least.
> I do wonder: can it really only be used when clipped on your shirt? Or could it also be used in your pocket?
> I guess it's not possible since the cable is really long, but I was wondering anyway.
> ...


 
  Thanks Rikkun.
   
  To your pants? Sure but depending on how long your headphone wire is and other stuff maybe not. The E02i's .8m long wire and it's clips more or less imply best workingly clipped to the chest area. In your pocket, your headphone wire if too long, you will trip on it. NExt you will also have .8m worth of wire in your pocket from the E02i....and the E02i may scratch your pmp as it does use a aluminum body.
   
  I guess you may think that way but it does come with 1 year warranty I guess :/ But for only $29, I doubt most will care or ask for it and dude. I would actually say no to it. While running and other things, with a detachable cable, it would fly off if you hit it and you would step or trip on it.
   
  Plasticy?:

   
   

   
   
   
  It actually feels like the MRB's own aluminum actually. But no, it is not easily crushable or have much metal moving or play at all and is ....a full aluminum tube casing with the top and bottom being hard plastic.
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 

   
  Oblanc NC2-1 Review 2.0 Stereo Gaming headsets
   

   
   

   
   


Spoiler: small%20pics%3A



 


   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
   
   
  More pic in spoiler box:
   


Spoiler: More%20Pics%3A


----------



## Tilpo

Plastic can look that way -_-

It would maybe actually better if they used plastic, since it keeps weight lower. Which is very important if your would ever use it for jogging purposes.
Speaking of which -- how is the comfort while running?


----------



## sashaw

Nice review


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Plastic can look that way -_-
> It would maybe actually better if they used plastic, since it keeps weight lower. Which is very important if your would ever use it for jogging purposes.
> Speaking of which -- how is the comfort while running?


 
  It's a clip device. There is no difference. It is light. 27g. Very light.
   
  The clip needs some more strength.... but overal you don't feel it and it's fine. Just use headphones with a short wire as the clips like I said....won't do too much
   
   
  @Sashaw
  Thanks.


----------



## TrollDragon

Great review Bowei!
   
  I like it! Looks like an excellent unit for the price.
  A lot of useful features, multiclick buttons are great once you get the hang of all the functions.
   
  Great video's as well.
   


Spoiler: Tip...



I find it you compose it all out like a script, run through it till you know it cold, that will eliminate the Ummmm factor when you record the video.

 Just a little constructive critique...


   
   
*Overall Great Job!*


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Great review Bowei!
> 
> I like it! Looks like an excellent unit for the price.
> A lot of useful features, multiclick buttons are great once you get the hang of all the functions.
> ...


 
  Thanks, it is overal a good unit in terms of feature packed.  Has a few nit picks but works nice.
   
  I learned the butons in seconds..it is literally not had at all.
   
  Thanks for the tips. But I have gotten better at it. The uhms and all that are really just their. I can't fix or script the unboxing as I don't know what to expect and eveything else I just roll with it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Understandable, It's just one of my pet peeves that's all...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Understandable, It's just one of my pet peeves that's all...


 
  The Uhms in the video's? I guess it could be some but I think I do it decently now adays.?


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> The Uhms in the video's? I guess it could be some but I think I do it decently now adays.?



Yeah, it's really not that bad in your case.
I've seen unboxing videos that were far worse than yours in terms of uhm's


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Yeah, it's really not that bad in your case.
> I've seen unboxing videos that were far worse than yours in terms of uhm's


 
  way worse huh....... >_< It's kinda like telling someone you know people way dumber than they are.....it sounds very bad  but I got what you mean


----------



## TrollDragon

Don't sweat it my man, everything gets better with experience.


----------



## bowei006

Update:
   
  I am REALLY not liking the clip on this thing. It does not work well. Running has it constantly falling off. And when it does, you have to awkwardly stop and fix it while everyone watches you. I don't know where the clip went wrong but I will guess that it is due to it's long and narrow design. The same can be however said for many clip type devices and the E5 in the sense that it will fall of with some ease as well, but considering the E02i's design, I would expect it to not :/


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Update:
> 
> I am REALLY not liking the clip on this thing. It does not work well. Running has it constantly falling off. And when it does, you have to awkwardly stop and fix it while everyone watches you. I don't know where the clip went wrong but I will guess that it is due to it's long and narrow design. The same can be however said for many clip type devices and the E5 in the sense that it will fall of with some ease as well, but considering the E02i's design, I would expect it to not :/


 
   
  we already added the strength of the clip


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> we already added the strength of the clip


 
  Thanks but it may also be the style of the clip. It is a highly narrow rectangle shape. When clipping to a polo or many fabrics, due to the thickness of the shirt(which isn't thick) and the height of the clip spring itslef, the part that ACTUALLY hits the shirt is the part near the clip spring, for me, it is mostly cliped at where it says "Smartphone headphone amplifier" on the back. The clip part at the end does hit my shirt but moving it around, the part that I just mentioned is where it "really" puts pressure down. 
   
  This is more of a business audio device? If they would even use it? Depending on how you clip it, on your clothing when running, it still is pretty easy to fall off even if the clip is stronger, but that may change in real world usage.
   
  Next the E02i isn't sonically superior even to an E5. As an audiophile I want to think of me using some $200 IEM's or portable headphones..but the thought of using the E02i's amp is a bit bad I guess. And then what about bypass option? Well for audiophiles at that price range, first of all, they would probably not want to use headphone out jack on their iPhone or iPod(the best supported devices that I know of) and then even if they do. They arne't going to just clip on their ALO or Pico or FiiO amp so that they dual amp from iPhone to E02i bypass to their dedicated amp, too many wires and probelms.
   
  So what about a high end Microphone dedicated amp? Well then we get into who would want that at that price really?
   
  But despite all this, what the E02i has going for it is the price. It is going to be priced at $29 which is very good as since it has all these "what will i use it for" or "how will i use it" questions, the very low price will probably be inticing for all. It isn't sonically superior to other amps at this price(which more or less belong to FiiO or custom Cmoys) the bass boost is a very nice option though. Nobody is going to expect punchy bass at this price and for me. I can actually dig the muddy bass as I listen to EDM sometimes. I just want that uber bass to go along with my songs and the Rocky's bass boost does work out well.
   
  If you guys do make a revision, it would be cool to see "FiiO" in red on the headphone jack like on the RC UE!


----------



## kjk1281

Great review! After reading, I'm thinking the E02i was made with the inline controls and mic being the priority, with an amplifier thrown in, rather than the other way around like I was expecting. Since I'm still a Neanderthal with my ancient non-mp3-playing dumbphone, I'll probably stick with something like the E6, but for many this seems to be a well-priced product for those who want an inexpensive amp without sacrificing the mic or controls on their smartphones.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> Great review! After reading, I'm thinking the E02i was made with the inline controls and mic being the priority, with an amplifier thrown in, rather than the other way around like I was expecting. Since I'm still a Neanderthal with my ancient non-mp3-playing dumbphone, I'll probably stick with something like the E6, but for many this seems to be a well-priced product for those who want an inexpensive amp without sacrificing the mic or controls on their smartphones.


 
  Everything was made in balance really imo. At this price point FiiO threw in a workable amp but at this price point also through in a bass boost function for those that want a good muddy but good quantity increase in bass.
   
  As you can see in the video. The mic isn't exactly "high SNR" compared to even an iPhone but it does work well and for the video, as it is closer to my mouth, actually makes me sound more intimate which is very nice, and there is no problems using it with any OS.
   
  The controls are sometimes buggy on my iPod 2 G but that's my iPods fault. It has been a very buggy player. Works perfectly with iPhone 4S but I still think the hold and raise volume continiously may be a nice feature. Where you hold it down and it rases the volume by one bar and if it detects that you are holding it, raise the volume more.


----------



## georgelai57

I think this product is perfect. For the right purpose. Let me explain. Sometimes I don't really wish to use my portable amps on my iPhone 4s but I want some decent music yet calls keep on coming in. Currently with my Fiio e6, e1, e11, I have to quickly pull out the iPhone from the line out or headphone jack when the phone rings. Then plug back in again when the call ends. So with this device, when I'm using it, say, whilst watching golf on TV (!), it's perfect. Yes I could forego using an amp during such an amp but come of my headphones prefer an amp.


----------



## georgelai57

I meant to say forego using an amp during such an *activity.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I think this product is perfect. For the right purpose. Let me explain. Sometimes I don't really wish to use my portable amps on my iPhone 4s but I want some decent music yet calls keep on coming in. Currently with my Fiio e6, e1, e11, I have to quickly pull out the iPhone from the line out or headphone jack when the phone rings. Then plug back in again when the call ends. So with this device, when I'm using it, say, whilst watching golf on TV (!), it's perfect. Yes I could forego using an amp during such an amp but come of my headphones prefer an amp.


 
  That is exactly what this amp is to do. It is good value for those that want to do it. Depending on your tastes, you may prefer the iPhone 4/4S 's sound directly out as opposed to using the E02i as an amp and that allows you to use the bypass switch or not which is very nice.
   
  Personally it isn't something I have a need or use for but many others do.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> That is exactly what this amp is to do. It is good value for those that want to do it. Depending on your tastes, you may prefer the iPhone 4/4S 's sound directly out as opposed to using the E02i as an amp and that allows you to use the bypass switch or not which is very nice.
> 
> Personally it isn't something I have a need or use for but many others do.


 
   
  1, Rocky will help to improve sound experience when you use some high impedance headphone with your iPhone, now more and more people carry a headphone (not IEM/ earphone) when they walking around. 
   
  2, Not every headphone has the feature to support the inline control/mic features with iPhone. that is what E02i can help you , the bonus is the build in amp compare with some other adapters.


----------



## bowei006

The people buying it at this price probably will like the amps sound but a few audiophiles may prefer 4S headphone out for being not as warm. The rocky is nice with EDM with headphones at this price but some clearer songs are more preferable on 4S headphone out.


The rocky is a nice feature set for those that need it but its strictly for people that want its features more than being an amp. The amp isnt "quality" enough for audiophiles with headphones GENERALLY over $150. Also the rocky uses a 3.5mm jack plugged into smartphones direct out meaning you arent and cant bypass what the 4S is already using. Which some may not like. 

Overal i think its at a great price point for those that want an amp, controls and mic and features.

The microphone isnt as superior as the 4S built in dual microphones with advanced second gen(used) audience noise cancelling chip but it does get a more intimate sound and up close and personal as my test video showed. (the rockys mic has more and audible noise in the background still)


----------



## fcpchop88

does the rocky not work at all with phones other than apple? For example my galaxy nexus. I've been looking for a way to provide a remote and a amp from my phone to my headphones built into my snowboard helmet, any idea if I can get it to work with my galaxy nexus?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





fcpchop88 said:


> does the rocky not work at all with phones other than apple? For example my galaxy nexus. I've been looking for a way to provide a remote and a amp from my phone to my headphones built into my snowboard helmet, any idea if I can get it to work with my galaxy nexus?


 
  FiiO has posted some stuff on their page on it
   
   
   


> The compatibility between ROCKY (E02i) and other smartphones (BESIDES iphone series).
> 
> ROCKY (E02i) is an amplifier that specially designed for iphone series, which means
> it can support all the line-control headphone functions that accompanied with iphone itself.
> ...


 
  That is all I know, sorry.


----------



## jmorenor

Good review! I have the Amp, I like it, but it does not sound quite good with High sensitivity IEMs sometimes.


----------



## bowei006

I wouldnt really use the E02i for high sensitivity or upper end IEMs.


----------



## fcpchop88

thanks for the reply, really wish I knew for sure what kind of functionality I will get from the rocky with my galaxy nexus before using it, bummer. I've yet to hear anything about a universal smart phone rocky like fiio said they would make, has anyone else?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





fcpchop88 said:


> thanks for the reply, really wish I knew for sure what kind of functionality I will get from the rocky with my galaxy nexus before using it, bummer. I've yet to hear anything about a universal smart phone rocky like fiio said they would make, has anyone else?


 
  The definition of universal is a bit vague
   
  and as it does say, this is universal in that it does play and pause and answer calls and amplify so yeah.


----------



## FuzzyD

Just received this little thing from Micca on Amazon. I should have read the review more closely as the inability to hold the volume buttons down is annoying. The clip on mine also seems rather weak (I'm going to see if tightening that little screw helps). I bought the thing out of morbid curiosity more than anything since it's so cheap. Switching the bass boost on or off gives an audible blip of static in the left channel most of the time. I'll keep it because it will be helpful for changing the tracks/volume while running on the treadmill compared to fumbling with the iPhone, but yeah, not very impressed before I've even really had the chance to listen to darn thing.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





fuzzyd said:


> Just received this little thing from Micca on Amazon. I should have read the review more closely as the inability to hold the volume buttons down is annoying. The clip on mine also seems rather weak (I'm going to see if tightening that little screw helps). I bought the thing out of morbid curiosity more than anything since it's so cheap. Switching the bass boost on or off gives an audible blip of static in the left channel most of the time. I'll keep it because it will be helpful for changing the tracks/volume while running on the treadmill compared to fumbling with the iPhone, but yeah, not very impressed before I've even really had the chance to listen to darn thing.


 
  Yeah, I note quite a few things in this review and missing them would be bad if you were basing buying a product off a feature it had or something it didn't do (that you like) that others do.
   
  Mine is decently weak. It can't be used for jogging around for most clothing. It fits mainly in level pockets. Pencil or calculator pockets on polo's for example would be one that it would fit in. A sideways or near sideways clip is stable but will fall off if one gets more active.
   
  Yes, that blip is stated on the product warning that you got when you opened it up. I do not think it was a good thing. I'm going to guess that it drives price down and keeps good battery life and size but the power on and power off "click" just isn't a good thing.
   
  I did note all those problems in my review. The E02i isn't really a unit us major head-fi'ers would probably use. Its sound is overly warm and lacks detail but has a good boomy consumer bass boost that improves on the tech in the E5 but none the less still falls short in quality. I think that it is mainly useful for the ones that are lightly into the field or the ones in other places that think they have a usage for it.


----------



## FuzzyD

Hmm I don't see a warning about that blip anywhere. I didn't noticed it as much today. Agree that it's quite warm with the boost on. It's just too much. Makes it sound like I covered the KSC75 with a sock. I really just need to get the PortaPros with cord controls for running (I wish Koss would do that with the 75). This will get me through the winter though. It just clips right on to a lip on the treadmill.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





fuzzyd said:


> Hmm I don't see a warning about that blip anywhere. I didn't noticed it as much today. Agree that it's quite warm with the boost on. It's just too much. Makes it sound like I covered the KSC75 with a sock. I really just need to get the PortaPros with cord controls for running (I wish Koss would do that with the 75). This will get me through the winter though. It just clips right on to a lip on the treadmill.


 
   
   
  Quote:Review 





> Next would be the plug in and out pops. There is a warning about not having headphones plugged in while the E02i is on or something like that but sadly it is something that isn't always possible. With the E02i on and headphones plugged in, plugging the E02i into a device will sometimes if not generate a pop, plugging it out will get you crackles. Circuit design I am guessing. Not very favorable but I can live with it. The E02i itself as it matches with devices volume controls is not recommended for sensitive IEM's so it isn't too big a problem, although those with more sensitive devices beware.


 
   
   
  Yeah, for those that just get it, it may be a bit awkward to use.


----------



## 8lias

Mine came in today from Amazon.  To my surprise, it's black instead of silver like the picture shown.  I immediately check its authenticity that Fiio nicely provided on the box via a series of numbers that you can check on their website to see if it's indeed authentic.  To my relieve, it's authentic.  
   
  Very well built.  I do like the black aluminum color.  The cable is thick and well made.  I am pretty happy with the overall build of this product.  For the price of $28, it's a satisfying buy.
   
  So far, I am using it with my UE6000 and MacBook Air and it sure boost the overall sound quality.  Without the amp, I used to have to turn the volume all the way up but now I only need to turn it up 3/4 of volume and it sounds amazing.  I am going to use it with the iPhone 4S and Hippo VB tomorrow and see how it performs.  The volume control doesn't have the issue as you described above.  It functions normal just as it's on the iphone.  
   
  The way I look at it, it has an inline volume/play/forward/backward/microphone/clip so I can use it with earphones that do not have that feature.  At the same time, to get a boosted sound quality, all for $28 is a great purchase.  Thanks Fiio for making it affordable and fun.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





8lias said:


> Mine came in today from Amazon.  To my surprise, it's black instead of silver like the picture shown.  I immediately check its authenticity that Fiio nicely provided on the box via a series of numbers that you can check on their website to see if it's indeed authentic.  To my relieve, it's authentic.
> 
> Very well built.  I do like the black aluminum color.  The cable is thick and well made.  I am pretty happy with the overall build of this product.  For the price of $28, it's a satisfying buy.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, I recieved a pre-production model that was silver. A silver variant is also out. Black is what is generally sold in the states though I find(silver E5, and silver E02i are hard to find in American sites).
   
  Yes, there are faults with all and any product but the price makes it hard to really say much about it other than report it as objectively as possible. Sometimes I do not like using the "rating" system, but I find that many would rather have one. I would also prefer an objective rating system where 5 is median average(most will fall here) rather than having 7.5 be the average median right now.


----------



## elzafir

I figured I might add to this thread for future owners of the Rocky.
  First a disclosure: I do not own a high end headphone and never experienced headphones more expensive than $500. So this short review is geared to more budget oriented budding audiophiles like myself.
   
  Bought mine from kantong-kresek.com (I live in Indonesia). 
  Paid $25 for it including shipping.
  And it's *black*. It came charged.
   
*My Setup*
  I'm pairing it with my portable closed-back Superlux HD661 ($60).
  As source I'm using an LG E960 Nexus 4 running Paranoid *Android *Jelly Bean 4.3 with PowerAMP as media player and EQ'd to compensate the dips on 250-1000Hz, 4kHz and 18k-20kHz frequency on the HD661.
_*The Volume Up/Down buttons do not work with Android*,_ as expected, as it is only compatible with iOS device.
   
*Controls*
*The middle button acts as controls: *
  single short-press (Play/Pause),
  long-press (opens up Google Now voice search, but does not pause the music. Will have to short-press first before firing up Google Now to use voice search),
  double-short press (Next song),
  triple short-press (Previous song)
   
*Sounds*
  With HD661, to my ears, the FiiO does not improve soundstage. 
  What it does improve is the gain/volume on my HD661. When plugged directly to the Nexus 4, the HD661 is too quiet. Probably because of the can's rated 68 Ohm impedance (usually a phone is only able to drive 32 Ohm cans with satisfying volume).
   
  It also improves the bass and sub-bass. I finally can feel the rumblings when listening to bass heavy tracks. The right amount of punch for me.
  The mids is more forward, although a little on the warm side. On some tracks, I feel I want more forwardness.
  The highs are somewhat improved, if not a bit lacking, but the improvement is leveled by the improved bass, so no piercing highs, although the HD661 is not that piercing to begin with.
   
  I feel I have to turn off the bass-boost when listening to hard rock tracks, as it muddles the sound, due to the small soundstage.
  With hip-hop songs, the bass-boost is a god send with a fairly balanced can like the HD661.
   
*Conclusion*
  I think this tiny amp will benefit any headphones under the $150 mark.
  Most importantly, I don't have to unplug my headphone when there's an incoming call. The microphone works flawlessly.
  And my portability is not hampered because this amp is so tiny and can be clipped to my shirt.
  For home use, I plan to buy a semi-open headphone (I gave my Samson SR-850 to a friend) and although I already have the Rocky, I'm tempted to buy a $100 DAC/amp combo like the iBasso D-Zero.
  Bottom line, for the price, this amp is perfect for portable use.
   
*Thanks to bowei006 for his initial review. *


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

Hello to this old, old review.
  
 I'm seeking this out becaues my THIRD Rocky just broke.  Each time, i believe it has been due to the weak strain relief where it connects into the phone itself.  I have a proper amp for my desktop, but i enjoy having an amp while out and about.  What's more, the Rocky actually had a good mic; could be heard clearly without it picking up all slight noises around me.
 It seems the only portable amp that has the ability to take my many, many calls through the day is this Rocky or the Soundblaster E3.  Is Fiio going to follow up on this model and release a new and improved, or did they decide to steer away from the smartphone market altogether?  
   I appreciate any feedback.
  
  
 Thanks!


----------

